# Need LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11 Wireless LAN Driver



## chris9602 (Jul 12, 2007)

I recently downgraded from Vista Business to WinXP on my Sony Vaio laptop and am having a lot of trouble with the wireless network adapter drivers. Sony's website provides a driver (http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=VGNN250NB&upd_id=2413&os_id=29) but it won't seem to work at all on a non-Vista OS. I've searched google and have only been able to find a few other similar drivers but they are all designed specifically for a certain computer model and will not install on a different computer. I've contacted Sony about it and they basically told me that they won't do anything because I'm not using the original OS. The default driver that XP installed for the card is "1934 Net Adapter" but it doesn't even classify the card as a network adapter and therefore doesn't allow me to connect to anything.

Any help would be great.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

If your laptop is Model VGN-N250N/B, then you have a Intel Pro Wireless Adapter 3945ABG. Here is a link to help you out:

http://support.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/sb/cs-010623.htm

It list the instructions and drivers for this model.
This is assuming that I have Identified your laptop model correctly.
If it is a different model please let me know what it is.
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## chris9602 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank you, the drivers worked.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Great, glad to help out.
Bill


----------



## yaoherm50 (Jul 19, 2007)

How were you able to install that specific Intel driver onto the wireless card? I have a Sony VGN-N320E. I know it has the same wireless card. But like you, I have that 1394 net adapter installed, but Windows will not let me install it with the Intel wireless drivers. It just keeps insisting on using the 1394 crap. Please help.

Thanks


----------



## Wubbs04 (Jul 19, 2007)

Bill, how did you find out what card was in the 250E laptop? I've got the 320E as well and I guess I'm running into the same thing as yaoherm50.

Thanks for your help

Jared


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, yaoherm50 and Wubbs 04
Welcome to the forum.

If you downgrade from Vista to XP you will have to find what chipset is in your computer. With this info you can go to Intel and see if there are any drivers for this chipset I should have asked this question before but are any one of these laptops able to get on the net hardwired. You may also need the onboard nic driver along with the wireless adapter. If you can supply me with your make, model, and serial #. I will try to see what I can do. Do not assume you have the same chipsets (although you may).
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Wubbs04 (Jul 19, 2007)

Bill, the model number is VGN-N320E. I don't have the computer in front of me right now, so I'll get the serial number as soon as I can. Thanks for your help, I really appreciate it.

Jared

Oh also, none of the network hardware is working. Only have DVD drive and USB working from what I can tell.

Thanks again.


----------



## Wubbs04 (Jul 19, 2007)

Got the serial number here- 00144166980037.

Thanks for your help Bill

Jared


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Jared,
Your model VGN-N320E has a Atheros Wifi adapter (NOT INTEL), Also your onboard nic is a Marvel Yukon 88E-8036. Both of these are a little harder to find. If you go to driverGuide.com they have a list of drivers for the wifi (under atheros) one of these may work. The onboard nic may be found at the marvel site. If you have the model # of these cards I might beable to narrow it down. You can try and run EVEREST, it may tell you. I wish I could give you a direct link but drivers guide request signup to download drivers.
Hope this helps,
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Wubbs04 (Jul 19, 2007)

Bill, the help is much appreciated. The laptop is out of my hands for a while now, but I will investigate these routes right away. Thank you very much for the help Bill.

Jared


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let me know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Lory (Jul 20, 2007)

Excuse me Bill, i also need to downgrade Vista to Windows XP on my SONY VGN-N21S/W but i have problem with wireless and lan driver.
I try wireless pro/100 3945 but seems not work!!
and I don't know what lan (not wireless) is installed?
Can you help me??
(excuse my bad english i'm italian)
Thx
Lorenzo


----------



## Lory (Jul 20, 2007)

...i have found the correct driver also the vgn-n21s is equipped with atheros wireless lan and marvell yukon for integrated nic.
problem solved!!


----------



## jaileer (Oct 6, 2007)

hi - 
i don't know if it's improper etiquette to revive a dead thread - but i'm having the exact same issue. I have a VGN - N325E and i can't find the lan driver, and my device mgr has 2 ethernet controllers, pci device, 2 video controllers and a mass storage controller showing the yellow exclamation.

i did a bit of a search and i have the Mobile Intel 943GML Express chipset, but when i went to the intel site i only found the graphics driver. help would be appreciated!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi jailer,
Welcome to the forum.
It is not that it is an etiquette issue to revive a dead thread, but only the people who posted here will recieve your request for help most of the time. Once a thread is solved very few people will come back to see the thread. Anyhow, I will assist you but it is reccomended to start a new thread. As you can see I have lost a couple of people on this Thread due to the double posting. You can always PM me also. I will start the search for the info you need.
Thanks,
Bill
Thanks


----------



## jaileer (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks, bill, i greatly appreciate the help! i've got a vaio vgn -n130g i need to do a reinstall on - do you think i may have the same trouble with that one?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

jaileer said:


> hi -
> i don't know if it's improper etiquette to revive a dead thread - but i'm having the exact same issue. I have a VGN - N325E and i can't find the lan driver, and my device mgr has 2 ethernet controllers, pci device, 2 video controllers and a mass storage controller showing the yellow exclamation.
> 
> i did a bit of a search and i have the Mobile Intel 943GML Express chipset, but when i went to the intel site i only found the graphics driver. help would be appreciated!


Hi jailer,
Little confuesed here. Do you have a VGNN-N325E or a VGNN-130G or both?
Thanks,
Bill
PS If you could please post a new thread about this and link me to it. This will help me help you. You could also PM me if I do not respond to the new thread.


----------



## jaileer (Oct 6, 2007)

howdy bill - sorry for not being clear. i have BOTH laptops. I started a new thread, you can find it here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...after-downgrade-to-xp-186257.html#post1110892

i appreciate your help, see you in the new thread!


----------



## ongcun0n (Oct 8, 2007)

Please help,

I just downgraded from vista home ultimate to xp pro,
I'm using laptop model: Sony VGN-N365E, and I'm trying to get the driver for the wireless lan. If someone/anyone know if this driver is even exist, please let me know.
thank you
Ong


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Ong,
Welome to the forum,
I know you are new and maybe unaware that this thread (for me) has gotten a little confusing. I am having POSTERS start a new thread on these issuses. If you would POST a new thread I will try to get to you. If I do not see it PLEASE PM me and link me to your new thread.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Rosti (Dec 20, 2007)

I got what you looking for. Give me your email and I will send a driver to you.


----------



## Rosti (Dec 20, 2007)

Also please, if you have a driver for Conexant® HDAUDIO SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP for Windows XP Pro and for the same laptop Sony VAIO VGN-N365E, so I will be a very appreciated. Thanks’


----------



## emandab (Jun 1, 2008)

i have a sony viaio pcg-k23 laptop i had to reload windows xp pro on.got everything to work but the built in mini wireless lan card will not see a network. i have the correct drivers in but for some reason it seem the switch is not turning on wireless...the light on switch is green still no network . can anyone help?anyone help?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

This is an old thread and is been Hijacked I will have this thread closed.
If you wish to PM me I will give you the link
Bill


----------

